# AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not?



## Yippyio (19 October 2005)

It's pre AGM time, I thought I would start this thread so that we could all participate in what we expect companies to be reporting and then debate the results post AGM.

To start with can anyone supply a list of AGM dates ?

Let's go..........


----------



## el_ninj0 (19 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

MGX Annual General Meeting was announced on the 17th October, and will be commencing on the 18th November.

Comprising of Re-election of directors and increasing non-executive director fees from $150,000 to $300,000. Which i think is exessive. Also the recently announced remuneration report is to be adopted.

There is no mention of other information to be discussed, but i dont doubt they will discuss other topics.


----------



## Yippyio (19 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

Looks like the banks are going to be hot !!!, aren't they always. Bankers just love making money.

FYI - 


Banks to unveil bumper profits
19/10/2005 11:22:16 AM


The party is in full swing for Australia's banks, which are expected to unveil bumper annual profits in the coming weeks, driven by strong growth in both business and home lending.

As the bank reporting season gets underway, analysts believe investors could be surprised by better-than-expected earnings and perhaps even a couple of share buybacks.

But a few threats still lurk in the background, with analysts looking closely at bad debt charges and high interest online accounts, which could sap profits in the future.

Bank of Queensland kicked off the reporting season last week but the big banks don't begin until ANZ next Tuesday, when it is expected to report an annual net profit of just over $3 billion.

The exception is the Commonwealth Bank, which handed down an annual net profit of nearly $4 billion in August.

Goldman Sachs JBWere analyst James Freeman suggests the banking sector could perform slightly better than current forecasts.

"Strong asset growth, resilience of margins, solid wealth management income and a benign credit environment could see the banks surprise on the upside by between one to two per cent," Mr Freeman said in a report to clients.

Burdett, Buckeridge & Young analyst John Buonaccorsi said credit growth remained strong.

Although home loan growth has come down from its extravagant highs above 20 per cent, it's still at a healthy 14 per cent, according to Reserve Bank of Australia figures.

At the same time, business lending has rebounded from its lows below five per cent to reach about 12 per cent.

"It's a good environment for our banks and no credit quality issues at all, maybe some niggling ones in property but they are a long way off if they are there," Mr Buonaccorsi said.

The market has been paying close attention to credit quality - even though bad debts are currently at historical lows - because the craze for buying up property over the past few years has left Australians heavily indebted.

Analysts are also concerned about the trend towards high interest online accounts, with all the big banks having now launched such a product to compete with those on offer by smaller players such as ING Direct and BankWest.

The problem is that the online accounts cannibalise the more lucrative cash management accounts and other savings accounts, eating into the banks' profits.

Deutsche Bank has warned that the Commonwealth Bank and St George Bank stand to lose as much as seven per cent of their earnings if 30 per cent of their `at call' household deposits switch to the high interest accounts.


----------



## RichKid (19 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*



			
				Yippyio said:
			
		

> It's pre AGM time, I thought I would start this thread so that we could all participate in what we expect companies to be reporting and then debate the results post AGM.
> 
> To start with can anyone supply a list of AGM dates ?
> 
> Let's go..........





Try this site www.agmCalendar.com.au  it's new and has free membership, one of the satellite sites of the Intelligent Investor tipsheet, they're into fundamentals.

Must be plenty of other free sources for the dates.


----------



## brisvegas (19 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

not sure about veracity but its a start



COH Cochlear June AGM 20-Oct
ILU Iluka Resources Dec Sept Qtr 20-Oct
KYC Keycorp June AGM 20-Oct
NTC Netcomm June AGM 20-Oct
ORG Origin Energy June AGM 20-Oct
OSH Oil Search Dec Sept Qtr 20-Oct
AHD Amalgamated Holdings June AGM 21-Oct
ANN Ansell June AGM 21-Oct
APA Australian Pipeline Trust June AGM 21-Oct
BBG Billabong June AGM 21-Oct
BLD Boral June AGM 21-Oct
CKL Colorpak June AGM 21-Oct
PEM Perilya Mining June AGM 21-Oct
RUP Rural Press June AGM 21-Oct
UTB UniTab June AGM 21-Oct
VPG Valad Property Group June AGM 21-Oct
ARG Argo Investments June AGM 24-Oct
FGL Foster's Group June AGM 24-Oct
NCK Nick Scali June AGM 24-Oct
ANZ Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Sept FY 25-Oct
CHX CH4 Gas June AGM 25-Oct
FCL Futuris June AGM 25-Oct
HSP Healthscope June AGM 25-Oct
PBG Pacific Brands June AGM 25-Oct
PPX PaperlinX June AGM 25-Oct
SGP Stockland Trust June AGM 25-Oct
SKE Skilled Engineering June AGM 25-Oct
TCL Transurban Group June AGM 25-Oct
TLS Telstra June AGM 25-Oct
VLL Village Life June AGM 25-Oct
BCA Baycorp Advantage June AGM 26-Oct
CLH Collection House June AGM 26-Oct
GLB Globe International June AGM 26-Oct
NBL Noni B June AGM 26-Oct
OFM OFM Investment Group June AGM 26-Oct
RCL Repco Corp June AGM 26-Oct
SSX Smorgon Steel Group June AGM 26-Oct
STO Santos Dec Sept Qtr 26-Oct
SUN Suncorp-Metway June AGM 26-Oct
AGG Anglogold Ashanti Dec Sept Qtr 27-Oct
AMC Amcor June AGM 27-Oct
BHP BHP Billiton June Sept Qtr 27-Oct
BKN Bradken June AGM 27-Oct
CEY Centennial Coal June Sept Qtr 27-Oct
FLT Flight Centre June AGM 27-Oct
GNS Gunns June AGM 27-Oct
GWT GWA International June AGM 27-Oct
IFM Infomedia June AGM 27-Oct
LHG Lihir Gold Dec Sept Qtr 27-Oct
MRL Miller's Retail June AGM 27-Oct
NCM Newcrest June AGM 27-Oct
NLX Nylex Limited June AGM 27-Oct
PBL Publishing & Broadcasting June AGM 27-Oct
THG Thakral Holdings June AGM 27-Oct
TOL Toll Holdings June AGM 27-Oct
TSE Transfield Services June AGM 27-Oct
ADB Adelaide Bank June AGM 28-Oct
CBA Commonwealth Bank June AGM 28-Oct
COA Coates Hire June AGM 28-Oct
PIF Prime Infrastructure June AGM 28-Oct
VSL Vision Systems June AGM 28-Oct
WYL Wattyl June AGM 28-Oct
BEN Bendigo Bank June AGM 31-Oct
FAN Fantastic Holdings June AGM 31-Oct
ORG Origin Energy June Sept Qtr 31-Oct
RIC Ridley Corporation June AGM 31-Oct
SGB St George Sept FY 31-Oct
DOW Downer EDI June AGM 02-Nov
ENE Energy Developments June AGM 02-Nov
ENV Envestra June AGM 02-Nov
MXG Multiplex June AGM 02-Nov
CCP Credit Corp June AGM 03-Nov
WBC Westpac Sept FY 03-Nov
DVC DCA Group June AGM 04-Nov
MCP McPhersons June AGM 04-Nov
TNE Technology One June AGM 04-Nov
ADZ Adsteam Marine June AGM 08-Nov
ANX Anadis Limited June AGM 08-Nov
BRZ Brazin June AGM 08-Nov
CSR CSR Mar HY 08-Nov
MAY Mayne Group June AGM 08-Nov
SRV Servcorp June AGM 08-Nov
WES Wesfarmers June AGM 08-Nov
IAG Insurance Australia Group June AGM 09-Nov
LNN Lion Nathan Sept FY 09-Nov
NAB National Aust Bank Sept FY 09-Nov
SPT Spotless Group June AGM 09-Nov
HWT Harvey World Travel June AGM 10-Nov
JHX James Hardie Mar Q2 Results 10-Nov
LEI Leighton Holdings June AGM 10-Nov
MCR Mincor Resources June AGM 10-Nov
SBC Southern Cross Broadcasting June AGM 10-Nov
SGT Singapore Telecommunications Mar Q2 Results 10-Nov
SGT Singapore Telecommunications Mar HY 10-Nov
BIL Brambles June AGM 11-Nov
BSL Bluescope Steel June AGM 11-Nov
ETW Evans & Tate June AGM 11-Nov
JHX James Hardie Mar HY 11-Nov
IFL IOOF Holdings June AGM 15-Nov
MBL Macquarie Bank Mar HY 15-Nov
NAL Norwood Abbey June AGM 16-Nov
SFC Schaeffer Corporation June AGM 16-Nov
VBA Virgin Blue Sept FY 16-Nov
CEY Centennial Coal June AGM 17-Nov
LLC Lend Lease Corporation June AGM 17-Nov
PRK Patrick Corp Sept FY 17-Nov
SMS Sims Group June AGM 17-Nov
FXJ John Fairfax June AGM 18-Nov
BKW Brickworks June AGM 21-Nov
MIG Macquarie Infrastructure Group June AGM 21-Nov
ORI Orica Sept FY 21-Nov
OST One Steel June AGM 21-Nov
KSC K & S Corporation June AGM 22-Nov
AWB AWB Limited Sept FY 23-Nov
MTS Metcash Apr HY 23-Nov
PPC Peet & Company June AGM 23-Nov
PRG Programmed Maintenance Services Mar HY 23-Nov
ARQ Arc Energy June AGM 24-Nov
AWE Australian Worldwide Explorations June AGM 24-Nov
GHG Grand Hotel Group June AGM 24-Nov
HDR Hardman Resources June AGM 24-Nov
HWI Housewares International June AGM 24-Nov
BHP BHP Billiton June AGM 25-Nov
FWD Fleetwood June AGM 25-Nov
PRY Primary Healthcare June AGM 25-Nov
RDF Redflex Holdings June AGM 25-Nov
SOL WH Soul Pattinson July AGM 25-Nov
VRL Village Roadshow June AGM 25-Nov
WOW Woolworths June AGM 25-Nov
ZFX Zinifex June AGM 25-Nov
TAH Tabcorp Holdings June AGM 28-Nov
WOR Worley Group June AGM 28-Nov
STP Stericorp June AGM 30-Nov
BOQ Bank of Queensland Aug AGM 08-Dec
NUF Nufarm July AGM 08-Dec
LNN Lion Nathan Sept AGM 15-Dec
WBC Westpac Sept AGM 15-Dec
ANZ Australia & New Zealand Banking Group Sept AGM 16-Dec


----------



## Yippyio (19 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

That's great, thanks for the list Brisvages. Now we can all watch with interest as the spin masters go to work.

Clime Capital had there "extraordinary" AGM today, I bet the sparks were flying at that one. Did David Tweed get a seat on the board ?......eeek

Richkid, thanks for the link to agmcalendar.com, I registered and was tempted to cut and paste their lists into this thread but Brisvegas saved us the trouble.


----------



## Yippyio (21 October 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

Commentry from BHP's AGM, last night in London.

Interesting to note BHP own's 1/3rd of the world's known Uranium resources.

FYI

BHP Billiton chief executive Chip Goodyear has urged nervous investors not to fret about the recent drop in the global miner's share price.

The miner's confidence in the strength of the China-driven commodities boom was underlined on Thursday when it announced it would spend $US1.3 billion ($A1.71 billion) on the latest round of expansion at its iron ore operations in the Pilbara in Western Australia.

The expansion plans will push the company's iron ore output to 129 million tonnes a year by the end of 2007.

Shares in the world's biggest miner have been on a relentless march upwards this year, but were sold off in the correction that has affected the Australian market over the last fortnight.

They climbed from about $15.55 in mid-May to a high of $22.48 at the end of September, but have since fallen back and closed on Thursday at $20.01.

Quizzed about the share price drop at the miner's annual general meeting in London, chief executive Chip Goodyear told shareholders they should not be worried about a few tough weeks on the market.

"The gyrations of the stock market are driven by many factors," he said.

"I think you need to be confident that the underlying performance of the company is quite good, that the markets that we are operating in are quite strong and that ultimately the economic value will transfer into that share value."

Mr Goodyear said BHP Billiton remained confident that urbanisation in developing countries would continue to drive demand for the commodities it sells.

"Demand continues to be strong and we expect demand growth to continue as China continues its large-scale urbanisation and countries like India follow the same trend of a burgeoning middle-class," he said.

Mr Goodyear said the miner would continue to grow its operations to meet demand and currently had 26 projects in the pipeline, representing $US11.9 billion ($A15.64 billion) worth of capital expenditure.

The company had now effectively integrated the resources of WMC Resources, which it acquired in a $9.2 billion takeover this year, into the group, he said.

The acquisition has made BHP Billiton a major player in uranium, as it now owns the massive Olympic Dam deposit in South Australia which holds one third of the world's known uranium resources.

This has sparked hand wringing in the ethical investment community, many of whom lifted their bans on uranium stocks so they could continue to hold BHP Billiton shares.

BHP Billiton chairman Don Argus said the new uranium asset offered a great opportunity for the company, but acknowledged that some would be concerned about it.


----------



## Stockulator (2 November 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

Got to wonder about BKW. MD has sold the farm, no profit from manufacturing and still gets a bonus. AGM on Nov 21. Should be fun


----------



## Yippyio (2 November 2005)

*Re: AGM - Who's Hot & Who's Not ?*

Well here's one for you. The directors of RTM are putting in for a 120% pay increase. They are asking for an increase from $ 44 400k to $ 100k.

What a cheek, after the stuff up with the Uranium mining license, the ASIC investigation.

This bunch of monkey's are lucky to even be sitting on a board, who else would have them ???

This will be another firey AGM, they could not have chosen a worse time to ask for a pay increase, the share holders are going to be livid, bring on the lynch mob. :behead:


----------

